
The End of the Web, Computers, and Search as We Know It - duck
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/02/the-end-of-the-web-computers-and-search-as-we-know-it/
======
AlexanderHektor
Whatever he's smoking - he got his startup to the top of Techmeme. Maybe he
gave some of that stuff to Gabe. And to the ones retweeting the article.

Whatever his wild prediction of the future is - it sure sounds a lot like
twitter. Maybe a more "leanback" version of it? Better self-control over the
algorithm (actually a good idea.., but wouldn't it be a lot easier if twitter
just did that? Or app.net?) Did the weird stuff he's having let him sleep
through twitter? Is he counting on twitter being too reliant on the control of
the feed for monetization reasons? That's risky, but bold.

Or can someone explain this to me?

------
mikecane
Why does this sound like Push 2.0 to me? And it's ironic that he happens to
mention books -- that's the antithesis of a "stream." A book would be like a
river bank, somewhere to get the hell _out_ of the stream.

------
jgamman
ugh - permanently stuck in the bazaar, low signal to noise and no filter. i'd
opt out before letting that become my default experience.

